# PubMed- Right Ventricular Adaptations Along with Left Ventricular Remodeling in Older Athletes.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Right Ventricular Adaptations Along with Left Ventricular Remodeling in Older Athletes.*

Echocardiography. 2008 Nov 1;

Authors: Ozdogan O, Yilmaz GM, Gurgun C, Kayikcioglu M, Cinar CS

Background: Afterload changes and anatomic interaction between the ventricles cause right ventricle (RV) adaptation along with left ventricle (LV) remodeling. This study was designed to evaluate RV adaptations along with LV remodeling and to determine the effect of aging on both ventricles in a population of older athletes. Methods: Echocardiographic characteristics of 48 endurance trained older athletes were examined by tissue Doppler imaging (TDI) and integrated backscatter (IBS). Results: Mean LV mass index was calculated as 107.8+/-17.0 g/m(2). Twenty-two athletes were > 55 years old. Age was found to be a risk factor for diastolic dysfunction regarding lateral TDI velocities (E(m) < A(m)) (r = 0.385, P < 0.001). RV long-axis (LAX) diameters were associated with LA volumes and LV masses (r = 0.380, P < 0.01 and r = 0.307, P < 0.05). RV LAX diameters were correlated with RV TDI E-wave (r =-0.285, P < 0.05), RV LAX average, and peak IBS values (r = 0.36, P < 0.05 and r = 0.348, P < 0.05). Conclusions: TDI and IBS are applicable methods to evaluate the relationship between the two ventricles in athletes' heart. Increased RV LAX IBS values indicate increased LV mass and LA volume as a result of RV changes along with LV remodeling. Our data suggest that RV TDI E-wave and average RV IBS values reflect cardiac adaptations of both RV and LV in older athletes. (ECHOCARDIOGRAPHY, Volume **, ************).

PMID: 19017315 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

